# indonesia batiks lover



## Moon Bakry (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone
If u are know batik..  lets share about that. I love indonesia batik..specially handwriting batik, lovely and unique


----------



## Bendot10 (Dec 17, 2013)

Moon Bakry said:


> Hi everyone
> If u are know batik..  lets share about that. I love indonesia batik..specially handwriting batik, lovely and unique


hehhe.. hello Moon Bakry..
there are so many kinds of batik.. and almost every places in Indonesia has their own unique batik.. and they are different from each other  im from malang, and my uncle have batik bussiness in mojokerto.


----------

